# Arkham Horror / Mansions of Madness (Board Games)



## odangutan (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm of an age now where it seems to be strangely easier to organise a regular evening for board games then it is to get a few hours to play computer games, so I'm pushing on forward into the old school.

Has anyone played either of these interlinked and Lovecraft-inspired games? We've moved onto Mansions of Madness after having played Arkham Horror for a goof few months and, if you play along, it's a hilariously good game.

Where else can you slowly drive your friends insane and then get them to turn on each other? Without getting arrested, anyway.


----------



## JandenHale (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't played either of them, but how was Arkham Horror? Some friends of mine have it and I haven't had a chance to join them yet.


----------



## Wish (Mar 6, 2012)

I've played the base, vanilla, Arkham Horror. None of the expansions or anything. 

It seemed well-made. It's best with a larger group.


----------



## wonkishere (May 13, 2012)

I played Arkham Horror a number of times, but since then I've lost contact with the people who played with me. It's a fun game I liked it a lot.


----------

